# Healthy Homemade Beef Patties (Hot or Cold)



## cudsyaj (Jul 5, 2011)

Healthy Homemade Beef Patties

Basic Ingredients:


500 g (16 oz) beef mince low fat

1 egg

1 small onion

2 garlic cloves

2 tsp Worcestershire sauce

Salt pepper/seasoning


Extra Ingredients:


3 spring onions

3-4 mushrooms finely chopped

2 Tbsp bbq or hot sauce

1 med carrot grated

2/3 cup fresh breadcrumbs or oats

fresh chilli

chopped fresh basil or parsley


You can swap a number of the ingredients around but stick to the basic recipe and add / subtract whatever you like 

Method:

Finely chop everything you want in it, throw all of it into a bowl and mix up by hand... make into patties... done!!!

Also Fage 0% fat Greek yoghurt makes a lovely, protein packed cold dip for them...


----------

